# Gas line pressure question.



## Nadine (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello everyone. I searched the forum and found several helpful posts but I guess I need a little reinforcement.

I recently installed gas lines on one side of my house (black iron) and had a plumber come out and test them (before the gas company comes and does their official hook-up). He put a gage on the line coming out of the house and pumped it to 5. He told me that if that held for two hours that I was good-to-go. It held all day until that night when the temperature dipped low. The next morning, it was about 4.5 and it held that for several days. At the end of the week, it was down to about 1.5.

I pumped it up again just to check and it did the same thing -- held 5 lbs. until the night and now it's holding at 4.5.

The gas Co. man is coming tomorrow to do the final hook-up. Should I be concerned about leaks or are things progressing normally.

Thanks in advance for replying!


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello Nadine:
It would be normal for the pressure to change on a cold night. It is just the air molecules trying to huddle together to keep warm. The further loss is a little troubling but the gas is going to be at 6oz. pressure and that makes a lot of difference. If you are concerned about leaks, mix a spray bottle of Dawn and water 50/50 and spray the joints while watching for foamy bubles.  Keep your eye on the joints you have already tested; sometimes it takes a while to make the bubles.
Like he said, "if it holds for 2 hours, its good to go".
Glenn


----------



## Nadine (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks, Glenn. I've worked with water plumbing for years but this whole gas thing makes me a little nervous. I just want to make sure I'm okay. I'll spray the lines again tonight when I get home.

Nadine


----------

